# I messed up



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I picked up my silkie after she drank water and the water came back up and she spit it out. I didn’t think too much of it but then she started acting like she couldn’t breathe. She’s breathing now but I’m still worried. Will she be ok? Is a vet trip necessary? I’m worried she inhaled some water and will get pneumonia because of it. I feel really bad  please help me out.

Edit: as soon as I posted this she spit up more water. Help!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just keep an eye on her. And try to develop the habit of picking them up under the breast bone and away from the crop.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Ive been careful not to touch their crops when picking them up. normally I do one hand under the breast bone and one hand supporting their bums, but she's small so I just wrapped my fingers from the sides and around her body, going around her legs. Its hard to expain. I'm guessing that I accidentally stretched some skin, which put pressure on her crop. 

its like bad luck with these birds is following me around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She should be fine. I think just about everyone else who's ever had birds has done the same thing.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I think it’s just silkies cuz mine do the same thing its just when they drink too much they will get water in there organs and will have to spit it back up.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Or maybe sour crop?


----------

